# Newbie - new lawn install



## Beegeeboss (Jul 22, 2020)

Good afternoon! New to the the forum and first time installing irrigation from scratch. I've made repairs and basic plumbing previously.

I'm putting in a new lawn for my yard, it is roughly 45' x 18' (see below for scale diagram), and I am a little lost at where to start with sprinkler heads and coverage. there are so many options, and I'm starting from scratch. I'm in Oregon, and looking at a Perrenial Rye / Tall fescue mix.

My pressure at the bib is 65-70 psi with 6.6 gpm flow. it's located in the upper left corner of the diagram.

I'll likely add another zone for drip, but I'm primarily concerned with lawn coverage at the moment.



Thanks for any suggestions or expertise you'd like to share!

Mike


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I did my own irrigation system over 6k sq/ft. I'm no pro, but it works like a charm and had no leaks. I'd recommend sending your measurements to Rain bird and getting them to design your system. That's what I did...simply to save a little time and peace of mind. It's a lot of work though. Every fitting, wire installation, ditch digging.. I did alone. I saved half the cost I'd say by doing it myself. if I had it to do over again? I'd pay to have it done..lol.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Your gpm seems low. I think mine was 14. Don't think it'd be a problem either way. I got a new meter installed for the irrigation system. I recommend it but it can be pricey.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

lawn789 said:


> Your gpm seems low. I think mine was 14. Don't think it'd be a problem either way. I got a new meter installed for the irrigation system. I recommend it but it can be pricey.


Might not be worth the cost since the yard is so small. They usually come with a monthly fee, on top of the rate for water usage.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I would space the heads in an 18x15 foot grid. That would end up with four on the top and four on the bottom of the lawn area in that picture. Hunter MP2000 heads will work well for that distance throw and with low GPM.


----------

